# NO JOBS for those under student visa. Why???



## javeline (Mar 12, 2015)

I understand that being under student visa, we are allowed to work for 40hrs per fortnight. This condition is stated in the immigration websites, migration agent websites etc. I don't want to believe that this is stated all over the internet sites only to lure or attract international students to pay outrageous tuition fees here in Australia instead of paying colleges in their home countries because in reality, international students are not given career breaks here in Australia.

The qualifications of international students achieved or attained in their home countries will not be recognized here. In my case, my husband (who is likewise under student visa) is a licensed mechanical engineer in our country with 17 years of professional work experience under his belt. I also have a double degree education in Law and Human Resource Management back home. I've sent hundreds of job applications here since we arrived last year. I've applied for job positions both in our respective fields and sometimes even downgraded our qualifications in order to fit in to entry -level job positions or casual employments. The responses are all the same. They will not hire us, even for a part-time or project employment, because we don't have Australian work experience AND we are not permanent residents nor Australian citizens. Our expertise, degrees and work experiences are all overlooked because we are holding merely student visas.

Students from foreign countries intending to study here must be warned that THIS will be their case as well. If they are teachers, technicians, nurses, legal and authorized professionals in their hometown and are planning to study here in Australia and be employed as a professional while studying to augment their living expenses, they should think twice. 

I dont want to say that it is impossible to be employed. I believe they could get the proper employment but it will just take time, lots of connections and effort to get a job in line with your profession. However, if you are prepared to be a cleaner, gardener,waiter or dishwasher during the time that you are under student visa,then there will be no problem at all.

I just want to say that this issue should be made known to aspiring applicants of Au student visa. They should be prepared to be unemployed or under-employed for the entire duration that they are holders of a student visa. Truth is they are attracting foreign students in order to boost school profit but foreign students wont be given priority in job placements even if your credentials are good. In forums, you will always come across the question "how can we get Australian work experience if they wont hire us first??"... how?

It is understandable that they will give priority to permanent residents and citizens to the point that international students will be discouraged to file for a permanent residency after the expiration of their student visas. There are many like us who decided to enter Australia, get proper education and test the waters if Australian-living is for us. We might be able to get a good life here and in return we might be of help to the community or be an asset to the country in some ways in the future. Maybe. But how could that be if starting life here is very difficult? 

Student visa approvals are easy to get but the job-hunting condition for international students here is very discouraging and unsupportive. It's like saying, 'spend money here..pay your tuition fees and living costs but we wont help you get a job to pay for it.....bring in money and spend here but we wont give it back to you in the form of wage or salary'! Sad.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately the job market is not good in Australia at the moment regardless of if you are an Australian Citizen, PR or TR.

A friend's daughter finished her marketing degree st university over a year ago and still can't get a job in her field.

Unfortunately I think it is just luck but being on a student visa is hard with the restrictions. Alot of part time jobs are more than 20 hours per week so that could be why you can't get them as well. 

Where my husband works they don't employ student visa holders because their part time hours are 25 to 35 hours a week.

Yes it is hard but don't give up. My husband has unlimited work rights and he didn't get a job straight up. However, he had no Australian work experience and is a temporary visa holder and got a permanent job.

My husband also knows someone who came on a spouse visa and is still looking for work more than 3 months later but in a different place to him. That is why it is all luck of the draw.

One thing, I will ask is if you have had your resume checked because sometimes it can be the resume that is letting you down.

Good luck


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi javeline,

Thank you for your post.

I'm in the same situation as well! Having 10 years IT professional experience in my home country doesn't matter in Australia! As long you have a student visa nobody is interested in you! Australia is only interested in your money! As long you have money they are happy but when you run out of it they will kick you out immediately! 

I'm studying a Master Degree and I hope to finish it soon because I'll leave this country as soon as possible! The job market is also down here so there is no future to stay here! All the shit advertisements about study in Australia and your carrier will growth is all a fake! They will only your money!!! I believe that Australia will be a part of Asia in 50 years. Nowadays, walking in the city, you find it difficult to see a real Australian 

Good luck!


----------



## javeline (Mar 12, 2015)

Mish said:


> Unfortunately the job market is not good in Australia at the moment regardless of if you are an Australian Citizen, PR or TR.
> 
> A friend's daughter finished her marketing degree st university over a year ago and still can't get a job in her field.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mish. I've read some of your replies in the forum and you've been a great help to a lot of followers either seeking for an advise or just merely ranting.

Im just hoping too that things will get better in the coming months. I have my 2 young children with me so I cant afford to risk their future. Fingers-crossed!

Thanks again!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

javeline said:


> Thank you Mish. I've read some of your replies in the forum and you've been a great help to a lot of followers either seeking for an advise or just merely ranting.
> 
> Im just hoping too that things will get better in the coming months. I have my 2 young children with me so I cant afford to risk their future. Fingers-crossed!
> 
> Thanks again!


Can you work with alcohol? I only ask because no everyone can because of religion.

Maybe getting your RSA will help and you can work in restaurants?

Also don't just rely on what is advertised on seek for restaurants as in majority of them aren't advertised. Get your resume and go door to door with your resume. Restaurants employee alot of casuals so I thought that could be a chance.

Only problem with part time is usually they are more than 20 hours a week. But you can look for one that is 1 or 2 days a week.

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## javeline (Mar 12, 2015)

Mish said:


> Can you work with alcohol? I only ask because no everyone can because of religion.
> 
> Maybe getting your RSA will help and you can work in restaurants?
> 
> ...


Thank you again for the helpful tips. I will research on RSM. This forum is very effective. Members are so helpful and polite.In other forums, people tend to make personal attacks and bash other members. Instead of getting enlightenment or answers, people fight! Thank you Mish and AF admin  Cheers!


----------



## Gatito (Mar 23, 2015)

javeline said:


> "how can we get Australian work experience if they wont hire us first??"... how?
> 
> It is understandable that they will give priority to permanent residents and citizens to the point that international students will be discouraged to file for a permanent residency after the expiration of their student visas. There are many like us who decided to enter Australia, get proper education and test the waters if Australian-living is for us. We might be able to get a good life here and in return we might be of help to the community or be an asset to the country in some ways in the future. Maybe. But how could that be if starting life here is very difficult?
> 
> Student visa approvals are easy to get but the job-hunting condition for international students here is very discouraging and unsupportive. It's like saying, 'spend money here..pay your tuition fees and living costs but we wont help you get a job to pay for it.....bring in money and spend here but we wont give it back to you in the form of wage or salary'! Sad.


I am sorry, but Australians prefer hire people that can work the hs that they need and have previous experience in the country.

How to get that experience?
Volunteer job! the easier way and at the same time you will feel more prepare to belong to the Aussie workforce.

Generally Australians get their first work experience when they are in College . I am studying a complicated degree and lots of my classmates ( Aussies) work in coffee shops, babysitting etc. So I don't see anything wrong to start from zero. The more you do the better.

I mean the reason to get an student visa is not to demand a job ( yes it helps ) but the idea is the experience, the job is not mandatory.

Other workers that compete with students are backpacker, they arrive and search for experience and they are less "risky ". Backpacker don't need hs to study or ask for more days off in order to prepare an exam . So from the employer perceptive backpacker are a better choice.

Hope you and all people that is in student visa find a nice job but, don't demand to much, you are new in the country. Start slowly, get volunteer experience and doors will be open for you.

All the best!


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

Gatito said:


> I am sorry, but Australians prefer hire people that can work the hs that they need and have previous experience in the country.
> 
> How to get that experience?
> Volunteer job! the easier way and at the same time you will feel more prepare to belong to the Aussie workforce.
> ...


I am wondering if the pay we get from part time jobs like working in restaurants and the likes, can sustain our living in Australia? I am planning on applying for a student visa. but reading some of the posts here somehow put me in hesitation.


----------



## Gatito (Mar 23, 2015)

Everybody lives different experiences, mine is good, but I couldn't support myself with a job while I was studying (my parents helped me). Now I am completely self sufficient and I have savings.
No one can tell you that you wont get a good job, but there are no guarantees either. 
Try to keep yourself informed about the place you want to go through job searchers like Gumtree, Indeed, Seek etc. be aware of your skills. Keep an eye on what kind of course you need to do (RSP I have that one ) in order to apply to those jobs, prepare a good cv ( I can send you mine if you want) you have plenty models on internet . Keep on asking questions when you have those things ready.

The best of lucks, and if you can have a plan B ( savings, family you can borrow) just in case.

Cheers,
G


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

aprilmnl said:


> I am wondering if the pay we get from part time jobs like working in restaurants and the likes, can sustain our living in Australia? I am planning on applying for a student visa. but reading some of the posts here somehow put me in hesitation.


 No it won't 20 hours wages won't cover rent food and bills let alone a car or public transport. You really need savings to live and just use 20hrs work to cover maybe food and transport . Life is very expensive here. I will give u an example of my expenses 2 room apartment 380 per week in Brisbane 15kms from cbd Gas and electricity 40$ per week Mobile phone $60 Internet 90$ Food 60-100 per week Bus to work x 5 days $40 Sydney and Melb are even more expensive


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

The Student Visa application specifically requires that international students show evidence of funds to cover tuition, travel and living costs.

The ability to work up to 20 hours per week is to add to those funds.

Therefore the income from your casual work (note that I mention casual, not part-time) is not intended to cover your living costs. You already have sufficient for that, according to the Visa Application and declaration, for the Visa to be granted.

Casual work is often the only work available for Student Visa holders, and has no guaranteed hours.



> You must have enough money to pay for travel, tuition and living expenses.
> 
> You must:
> show proof that you can meet these financial requirements for the first 12 months of your stay in Australia
> declare on your application that you can meet these financial requirements for the remainder of your stay in Australia.


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

Gatito said:


> Everybody lives different experiences, mine is good, but I couldn't support myself with a job while I was studying (my parents helped me). Now I am completely self sufficient and I have savings.
> No one can tell you that you wont get a good job, but there are no guarantees either.
> Try to keep yourself informed about the place you want to go through job searchers like Gumtree, Indeed, Seek etc. be aware of your skills. Keep an eye on what kind of course you need to do (RSP I have that one ) in order to apply to those jobs, prepare a good cv ( I can send you mine if you want) you have plenty models on internet . Keep on asking questions when you have those things ready.
> 
> ...


thank you so much Gatito. By the way I am a registered nurse here in the Philippines. is my profession an andvantage to my part if I ever pursue on apllying student via in Australia? i mean will it be easy for me to get part time jobs in a home aged facility?


----------



## javeline (Mar 12, 2015)

aprilmnl said:


> thank you so much Gatito. By the way I am a registered nurse here in the Philippines. is my profession an andvantage to my part if I ever pursue on apllying student via in Australia? i mean will it be easy for me to get part time jobs in a home aged facility?


Just like everywhere else, australia will always prioritize their citizens who dont have work. There are many australians out of job now so the competition in the job market is quite rigid.

Your course wont be an advantage unless you have it assessed and certified by their nursing board. Our professions as engineers and lawyers (plus as a human resource manager...my undergrad course) are not recognized here pending all assessments by their respective assessment bodies. Hence, when you apply, it is as if you are not a professional or a license holder since these have no bearing during job evaluation.

Many international students here does go back to their home countries aftr finishng their courses instead of applying for PR since it is really difficult to settle here and expenses are pretty high. Australia is a very attractive country indeed but you must do extensive research before coming here. Plus make sure you have accessible fund and that fund can sustain you for the entire duration of your course plus one more year!

There is an advertisement here in a local paper showing a sad asian man blankly staring at a space. The ad says..." is life in australia is what you expected?" This is an ad of a non-govt organization helping non-australians go back to their home countries. This just shows that many have thought australia would be an easy place to settle in. Maybe it is for those holding a good visa (PR, automatic citizens, etc) since government support will be available for them. But for us who are merely under student visa, well, it is a different story... a heart-wrenching story in my case. So, think twice kabayan. Will it be worth the risk? Manila is not as bad as what you think. I should know.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

javeline said:


> Australia is a very attractive country indeed but you must do extensive research before coming here. Plus make sure you have accessible fund and that fund can sustain you for the entire duration of your course plus one more year!


Totally agree. And that will be why the Student Visa application states that you should have enough funds to look after yourself.



javeline said:


> for us who are merely under student visa, well, it is a different story... a heart-wrenching story in my case. So, think twice kabayan. Will it be worth the risk? Manila is not as bad as what you think. I should know.


Student Visa holders come to study, then return.
"_To be granted a student visa, applicants must have a genuine intention to stay in Australia temporarily_" More information for students

Anyone who expects to get enough work to give a good standard of living while studying, without their own funds, needs to review their situation.
Anyone who expects to be able to stay automatically after finishing the study, needs to review their situation.
It can be done, and of course some do, but most are not expected too, and do not stay.

This is the official Australian Government website for international students: Study In Australia


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

or try a volunteer job, that way you will have "work experience"


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

panda said:


> or try a volunteer job, that way you will have "work experience"


Not *just* experience. Having done volunteer work, any prospective employer will see that you are really serious about wanting to work and learn.

It's a great idea.

More Info at https://govolunteer.com.au


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah great idea for any employers!

My experience so fare with volunteer work is that the employer has a employee that works for him for free! 

The work experience that I've gathered with volunteer work didn't help me to get a job! So try to get a paid internship or job! 

Just my 2 cents!


----------

